# Eclipse: Bedeutung des Uhr-Symbols beim Code Assistant



## mouk (17. Jun 2006)

Hi!

Was bedeutet eigentlich diese kleine Uhr, wenn sie beim Code-Assistent vor einer Methode angezeigt wird? (da wo auch die grünen Kreise, die blauen Dreiecke, etc. stehen)

fg, mouk


----------



## PyroPi (17. Jun 2006)

Das heißt, daß die entsprechende Methode synchronized ist.


----------



## mouk (17. Jun 2006)

vielen dank


----------

